# CO2 and pH?



## tennis4you (30 Aug 2008)

I am adding CO2 to my tank this weekend.  I have never messed with CO2 before.  Do I need to keep an eye on my pH for any reason?

Thanks!


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Aug 2008)

In a word, No!



In case you want more than one word...
What you do need to do is check the fish's responses and use a drop checker to make sure you don't add too much.  If you do want to check the pH then measure it before adding CO2 and then an hour or two after.  If you're adding 30ppm CO2 you should see a pH drop of about 1 degree and your fish won't be troubled at all.  What fish don't like are large swings in the TDS of the water IME.  pH can swing by over a degree with no noticeable effects at all.


----------



## tennis4you (30 Aug 2008)

Uh oh...  What is a drop checker, is that what measures the 30 ppm?

I am headed to the big fish store tonight to get anything I need like tubing, bubble counter, etc.  I got the tank filled today, the solenoid and the reactor.  That is all I have.  I want to make sure I do this right...

Thanks!


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Aug 2008)

A drop checker is a glass or plastic container that holds a small amount of 4dKH water with indicator solution in.  There's a very in depth article here.  Basically the solution is only changed by CO2 so it gives a reading that is only influenced by CO2.  4dKH solution will be green with 30ppm CO2.


----------

